# Loud Headphones



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm after some good and loud headphones, can anyone recommend any? Budget around £50.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Got to be sennheiser, you can get a decent pair for 50 quid, what will your source be, as this can have a lot to do with how loud they will be.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll second the sennheisers however if you can spend a little more and you're using them for all round listening purposes I'd go for some Klipsch Image S4 in ear monitors. Best sound I've heard from a sub £50 set, can be bought for iOS and Android application (look for I and A) and include an inline remote with mic. Awesome buds dude!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

What ever you do shop around... I bought Sennheiser after a chat with a geek in HMV... they wanted £39 but got them online for £15!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Look at a headphone amp too if you need it to go louder than your device will go


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sennheiser are awesome for silly cheap but not particularly loud imo

Just very good sound quality


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I see, thanks very much. I'll be running them off my PC mainly. 

Thanks for the ideas. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Look for noise cancelling closed back, I suggest audio technica over sennheiser


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got these and are excellent for the price, currently they ate high prices showing. I paid 16.91 delivered so of you do but them then hang on until they drop.
Monoprice Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

I also bought their in ear ones to for less than 4 quid and again they ate very good
Monoprice Enhanced Bass Hi-Fi Noise Isolating Earphones: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Have a look on What Hifi for reviews. The site has served me well in the past in searching for techy bits. These are in your budget range

http://www.whathifi.com/review/akg-k451

http://www.superfi.co.uk/p-10748-akg-k451-headphones.aspx


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Ive seen Sennheiser mentioned on a few forums so might look into giving them a try,do they sell them in any shops or just on t'web? We've just bought a Bose Wave system and I want some decent headphones but looking for clarity over loudness. Cheapest Bose I've seen are around £130 though!:doublesho


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Richer Sounds, HMV & Currys on the high street and they sometimes have them on the test/display stand. Otherwise track down a local independent hi-fi store and they'll prob have some in.

I would take Senny's over Bose any day of the week. I have actually. Currently have 2 pairs of in-ears, a pair of overheads, sports headband and a 2 pairs of Noise Cancelling headphones. All Sennheiser. 

The only other brands I have are a pair of Beats Tour which I bought about 4-5 years ago and don't rate that highly and some Sony sports in ears (only because they were cheap and the Sennheiser headband ones don't go under my running hat).


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

If your running off PC and want loud headphones your going to want an amp to really power the headphones properly. As onboard sound is not very good. Ive got a set of Sennheisser HD555 and they are amazing sounds quality and incredibly comfortable, better than any Dre beats that people seem to think are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------

